# Why do my birds lay on the floor??



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I built a new loft for breeding racers and they have started laying eggs but some are on the ground. Eight pairs layed eggs and 2 piars were on the ground. There is plenty of nest boxes extra accually and they cover a whole wall. One put a egg right next to the door. Can I move this egg? It is in a very bad spot.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ohiogsp said:


> I built a new loft for breeding racers and they have started laying eggs but some are on the ground. Eight pairs layed eggs and 2 piars were on the ground. There is plenty of nest boxes extra accually and they cover a whole wall. One put a egg right next to the door. Can I move this egg? It is in a very bad spot.


I've had pairs that liked to nest in the floor. Usually if you can "predict" when they will lay, lock them in their nest box so that they HAVE to lay the egg there, then they will sit on it. I've got hens that have a nest in the floor but you really don't want your babies in the floor with a bunch of other birds. It's more likely for the babies to get injured when they get some age on them. If the hen has only laid one egg, you might try putting her in a box the day she lays the second one. If she will stay on the egg in the box, then you can slip the first one under her. Do the two pairs of birds that are on the floor have a nest box also?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

There is open boxes in this loft. They don't have a door on these so I can't shut them in. They do have boxes available to them though. The birds in my pen don't really go down to the floor. They just fly from the aviary to the perches and nest boxes.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Just curious, but could the birds nesting in the adjoining empty boxes be protecting more than just their own turf and intimidating others who might want to set up house? Just a thought. You would have to observe how they are behaving. Some of the pairs may be more aggresive than others. Laying eggs on the floor can mean the bird is at the bottom of the pecking order, or has been driven away by the others.

Cameron


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I also have on the floor with space available - I have pretty much given up with these two pairs and have made them a movable box closed on three sides so when they lay I place the whole box over the nest so it it sort of protected and they seem to do fine!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Camrron said:


> Just curious, but could the birds nesting in the adjoining empty boxes be protecting more than just their own turf and intimidating others who might want to set up house? Just a thought. You would have to observe how they are behaving. Some of the pairs may be more aggresive than others. Laying eggs on the floor can mean the bird is at the bottom of the pecking order, or has been driven away by the others.
> Cameron



Yep, I have birds that will take up several cubbies and not allow another bird in. If you don't close off the empty cubbies, the birds who already have cubbies will take them away, and will defend them should another bird try to take up residence. I do have a couple who are young and are intimidated by the older pairs. We are renovating and adding more nest boxes, so I will give them first shot at a new cubby.


----------

